# Think I've settled on a breeder!



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

We've decided on Van Meerhout German Shepherds in Hutto, TX. I talked to them for a long time today and they answered all of my questions and asked me even more. I like the fact that they're so particular about where their pups are going. 

We're putting a deposit on this breeding: 

SG Querlie von der Adelegg pedigree information - German shepherd dog

SG Keiko vom Räuber Hotzenplotz pedigree information - German shepherd dog


I've never been a huge fan of bi-colors before but that Keiko is a HUNK! :wub::wub:I:wub::wub:

Also, um, I forgot to ask the breeder. I know what SchH 1, TDI, and KkL1 mean, but what does the (C:99), RH1, (V) and STP3 after Querlie's name mean?


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 13, 2010)

I love bi-colors, I agree! Congrats on selecting!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm weird - I think that some bi-colors look kind of odd in pictures, and I'm not a huge fan of the solid blacks in photos, but they're so GORGEOUS in person. I went to a dog show and the bi-color was my favorite of all of them. (The judge liked him too, LOL). 

Beautiful parents - you're gonna have one good lookin' pup!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i think its an excellent sign when the breeders ask you just as many if not more questions about where their pups are going. It really shows they take great pride and care in what they do. Just from that (without having seen the parents) i would say yay for you!!! i'll probably look at the pictures later.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oh yeah... Keiko is a handsome one for sure!!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

That Keiko is one handsome stud!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Looks like an excellent choice. Gorgeous dogs for sure! 

The (C:99) would mean that she earned a score or 99% in the C phase of her SchHIII trial, which is the Protection Phase. I'm not famliar with the rest of the abbreviations.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

What a hunk!!! Can't wait for pictures of your new pup. Not it's time to play the waiting game! lol


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Emoore said:


> Also, um, I forgot to ask the breeder. I know what SchH 1, TDI, and KkL1 mean, but what does the (C:99), RH1, (V) and STP3 after Querlie's name mean?


C:99 would mean 99 points in protection, RH1 is a different type of working dog title (like a search and rescue type title), V usually means V-rated in conformation (can also refer to a SchH score if one is given), and STP is a search title.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I had a van Meerhout dog. He was a great dog actually and very tough. Of course, he was selected as such. They seem good at evaluating pups. Ikai ended up as a dual purpose police dog and that cetainly was a super thing for him. His pedigree was not like the one of your pup. 



I don't know enough in-depth about pedigrees to comment on the one of your pup. My Hogan guy does share a line through Bandit though. 

I like the look of the Kieko dog too.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

RH stands for Rettungshunde, means that she is a certified Search&Rescue dog (in Germany) too. 



> and STP is a search title.


That would be FH in Germany. I have never seen anyone use STP over here or is STP the english abbreviation?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Stöberprüfung, for random article search, not the same as tracking a track. An FH is still an FH in the US but my understanding is that is a more complicated track? Tracking and searching are different things.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Liesje said:


> Stöberprüfung, for random article search, not the same as tracking a track. An FH is still an FH in the US but my understanding is that is a more complicated track? Tracking and searching are different things.



Oh the StPr... yeah, it's something I'd expect from a beagle or a hunting dog


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congratulations!!! they are both gorgeous dogs!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Samba said:


> I had a van Meerhout dog. He was a great dog actually and very tough. Of course, he was selected as such. They seem good at evaluating pups. Ikai ended up as a dual purpose police dog and that cetainly was a super thing for him. His pedigree was not like the one of your pup.


Yes, there was one litter that she steered me away from, saying she didn't think they were going to produce the type of dog I'm looking for (Family dog, house pet, obedience/agility) but said that this litter should have a few pups that will.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow, gorgeous dogs! I'm very happy and excited for you- are you getting a boy or a girl?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Love the puppy guarantee page ! puppy guarantee Nothing like a responsible breeder who knows they are responsible for all their dogs forever! Be alot fewer dogs in our shelters if everyone who bred included the following when they sold their pups:



> *First right of refusal *
> *If at any time during the life of the dog, the Buyer can no longer keep the dog or plans to sell, or give the dog as a gift, Buyer agrees to notify Seller, and Seller will be given the first right of refusal to repurchase the dog at fair market value. *​


And there's only great things to say about having a gorgeous sable bitch for the mom of your pup! You wanting a sable puppy? http://www.vanmeerhoutshepherds.com/litters.htm​ 
​


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Stosh said:


> Wow, gorgeous dogs! I'm very happy and excited for you- are you getting a boy or a girl?


A boy.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Love the puppy guarantee page ! puppy guarantee Nothing like a responsible breeder who knows they are responsible for all their dogs forever! Be alot fewer dogs in our shelters if everyone who bred included the following when they sold their pups:
> 
> 
> 
> And there's only great things to say about having a gorgeous sable bitch for the mom of your pup! You wanting a sable puppy? Upcoming Van Meerhout German Shepherd Litters​


I like their award program. It actually motivates people to do something with their dogs.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Love the puppy guarantee page ! puppy guarantee Nothing like a responsible breeder who knows they are responsible for all their dogs forever! Be alot fewer dogs in our shelters if everyone who bred included the following when they sold their pups:
> 
> And there's only great things to say about having a gorgeous sable bitch for the mom of your pup! You wanting a sable puppy? Upcoming Van Meerhout German Shepherd Litters​


I agree. I won't buy from a breeder that doesn't require first right of refusal on their pups. And yes, I do want a sable! :laugh:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> I like their award program. It actually motivates people to do something with their dogs.


I had missed that section, LOVE IT! More breeders should do this even if they don't offer a financial reward. It's so nice to see a breeder that's interested in the pups after they leave the litter. 

Awards Program


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Congratulations on making your decision!! Beautiful sire and dam by the way. I LOVE bi-colors, they are my absolute favorite. They look so tough, and the contrast in their coat is so beautiful; to me they are head-turners, hands-down.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Very happy for you! Please keep us updated 
Love bi-colors, of course


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

How exciting. You better post pictures and keep us updated!


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

He is beautiful! The breeders sound like a good bet of going with in helping you find the right pet for you.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!! 

The last time I worked a Meerhout dog in training, I was wearing a bitesuit and this dog has never seen a suit before. He flew into the blind, took one look at it and bite me in the crotch! You gotta love a dog like that! 

When you get the pup, come out and see us. If nothing else, so we can wooo and ahhhh over the pup lol.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I think you've made a wise choice! Congrats on your soon to be new addition!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jason L said:


> Congrats!!!!
> 
> The last time I worked a Meerhout dog in training, I was wearing a bitesuit and this dog has never seen a suit before. He flew into the blind, took one look at it and bite me in the crotch! You gotta love a dog like that!
> 
> When you get the pup, come out and see us. If nothing else, so we can wooo and ahhhh over the pup lol.


Will do! I work weekday evenings and Saturdays but should be able to make in one Sunday morning.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

SchH 1> Should Choose Herding First (1)
TDI> Touchable Dog
KkL 1> Kind, kind, Loving
C:99> concerned and caring 99% of the time
RH1> Runs Hard
STP3> Stops To Play (3 times a day)

{ quote Emoore]Also, um, I forgot to ask the breeder. I know what SchH 1, TDI, and KkL1 mean, but what does the (C:99), RH1, (V) and STP3 after Querlie's name mean?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

doggiedad said:


> SchH 1> Should Choose Herding First (1)
> TDI> Touchable Dog
> KkL 1> Kind, kind, Loving
> C:99> concerned and caring 99% of the time
> ...


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Jason L said:


> Congrats!!!!
> 
> The last time I worked a Meerhout dog in training, I was wearing a bitesuit and this dog has never seen a suit before. He flew into the blind, took one look at it and bite me in the crotch! You gotta love a dog like that!


LOL! What's not to love about that kind of attitude!!

I was just telling someone the other day (non-Schutzhund people) how I like my dogs confident and pushy - I don't think they really shared my viewpoint,  .


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Not having a good day today. I'd trade all the puppies ever whelped if I could have my Cashdog back. :teary: :halogsd:


God, I hope a fuzzy little pupper helps ease the hurt.


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

Awsome dogs. Looks like a great kennel. If they were closer Id be looking at them.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Great looking dogs. The male looks like Abby's grandpa and the female looks like Abbys' dam. Should get a good variety of colors from that breeding.


----------

